# Hello from South Philadelphia



## Jiggersfromsphilly (Jul 2, 2006)

Just wanted to say hello. I have lurked for several years and its about time I stepped up to the plate and introduced myself.

I am especialy interested in planes that carried or supported the 101st AB division and also th e95th BG from Horham England.


----------

